# Tivo Stream



## bob5731 (Jul 9, 2012)

stream from Tivo server for mac.
tivo stream outside home network.
So I do not have to buy a Tivo stream.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Stream is for portable devices such as iPhones, iPads, tablets. It cannot stream to a computer, only can download to it with programs such as PyTivo, Tivo desktop, Kmttg can do it outside network with port forwarding.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think he's asking for software to run on his Mac that acts like the Stream and does the transcoding so he doesn't have to buy a Stream. Which is highly unlikely to happen.


----------



## bob5731 (Jul 9, 2012)

yes bingo


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

How to ask questions the smart way

By the way, we aren't charged by the word in this forum. Throwing in the odd adjective, conjunction or article is perfectly acceptable and may make your question intelligible to others.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Love it. I was just thinking that I'm glad I don't have to manage whoever wrote that OP. We would have a large failure to communicate.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

bob5731 said:


> yes bingo


Unlikely. CableLabs has very strict requirements about dealing with protected recordings. The only PC software in existence that is approved by CableLabs to deal with protected recordings is Windows Media Center, and that's because it's considered to be part of the OS and not standalone software.


----------

